# Bomber - One of My Babies



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

As some of you know, 7 years ago I pulled Steffi from animal control. She had been trapped with a male GSD in a rural area. AC had euthanized the male before they called me about her. It turned out that Steffi was very pregnant and on July 8, 2002 we had 11 puppies. We kept Rio and Cooper. 

All of the puppies will always be my babies and I have kept in touch with the adopters over the years. A few were friends and a few others became good friends. I found out this morning that we lost Bomber, one of the babies to bloat yesterday. 

Rest in Peace Bomber, I will always love you. July 8, 2002 - June 10, 2009
































Bomber on the left with Rio










Far left










Second from left, backrow. (With two of his brothers)


----------



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

I'm so sorry to hear this! RIP dear Bomber!!!!

Every time now I hear of a dog losing his life to bloat I cringe with fear and want to run home and hung my Gretchen girl…………… 

Hugs to you and to your friend!!!!!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

God Bless you Bomber rest in Peace dear boy.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

awww, Sandy, i'm so sorry. my deepest sympathies to Bomber's family, you and your husband included.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Sandy, I am so sorry!!








Bomber


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

The vet felt a large tumor in his abdomen and said that's what probably caused him to bloat. He's the 3rd puppy from the litter that has bloated. Rio and one of the other boys bloated on the same weekend last October and both were treated at the same ER vet. Rio only needed the tube, but Midnight had the full surgery. And we had a scare with Cooper too last year. It must be genetic.


----------



## clfike (Mar 20, 2009)

That's so sad. I'm very sorry. Sasha got bloat about 6 years. We were all very lucky and they saved her, but it was still a horrible experience.


----------



## Avamom (Sep 28, 2004)

RIP Bomber









That is a lot from one litter, another example to go with the genetic theory, which I think is an accurate theory. I hate bloat









Hugs to the rest of the litter, I know you all watch them with an eagle eye! Love the pictures, they are all beautiful!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I am so sorry, it must be hard to have this happen to one of "your" puppies. He was gorgeous. RIP Bomber boy. 
I think you will have to closely monitor the other puppies.


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

Thanks everyone. This is the day I've dreaded since we had the litter. I was hoping it wouldn't come for many more years.

I feel so bad for the family. Bomber's little boy doesn't understand. He wanted to go and get him from the vet last night. He thought he was left at the vet to get better.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I'm sorry to hear about Bomber, Sandy. So sad.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear of Bomber. Love the picture of him with the other dogs.


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

So much sadness around Bomber. This was his second home. I had first adopted him to a very close friend. (He was orignally the pup that we were going to keep.) Then when he was 1.5 years old my friend died suddenly. She had a stroke while driving and he was in the car with her when she went off the road. The police took him to animal control and I had a heck of a time getting him out of there. It was a nightmare seeing him in that place. Then he came to live with us for about a month. I would have loved to have kept him, but it wasn't realistic or in his best interest. I adopted him to the adopters of one of the other pups and he was finally in his forever home. They are the daughter and son-in-law of a friend of mine who also has one of the pups, which is the reason for the family portrait I posted above.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Oh, how sad. And how frightening that so many have had bloat, how do you not constantly freak out about that?


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys MomOh, how sad. And how frightening that so many have had bloat, how do you not constantly freak out about that?


I've tried to be vigilant about watching them for anything out of the ordinary and now I will be even more so. Ironically, their mother couldn't be healthier. We think Steffi is around 11 yo and we did a full work-up at the vet last month. CBC, chemistry, urinalysis, etc. The vet said all of her levels were perfect and on paper she looked like a puppy.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Sandy,

I'm so sorry. She was a beautiful dog and obviously very well loved.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry. My sympathy to you, Bomber's family, and all who loved him.


----------



## kneely (Jul 3, 2003)

So sorry about your baby, Sandy. Every rescue who passes through our homes remains one of our babies and keeps a piece of our heart. RIP Bomber.

Kerry


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Sandy, I'm so sorry... What an adorable boy and his name fit him perfectly. 

Run free and healthy, sweetie...


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

So sorry! RIP


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

Thank you so much everyone. The past several days have been very difficult for me. There aren't many people who can understand grieving so deeply for a dog that was owned by someone else. It's good to be able to come here.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

So sorry to hear this, he was a gorgeous GSD & LOVED his coloring.








sweet boy


----------

